# Clear Com vs Telex Pin Outs



## Esoteric (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys anyone know where I can find the pin outs for Clear Com vs Telex? Other than the pin outs and the connectors (male vs female) is there any other difference between Clear Com and Telex?

Mike


----------



## Footer (Jan 4, 2010)

Its the same on both the 3pin input/output and the headset connection.


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 4, 2010)

So all I would need is a M/F 4 pin turnaround to use my Clear Com headset on a Telex system?

Mike


----------



## fx120 (Jan 4, 2010)

The 4-pin headset connectors are common between both systems, but the 3-pin lines that run from pack to back are different and are not compatable with each other. 

The headset pinout is as follows on most Telex and Clearcom compatable headsets:
1 - Mic Ground 
2 - Mic Positive
3 - Earpiece Ground
4 - Earpiece positive

Telex trunk wiring for single/ 2 channel ballanced operation:
1 - Ground
2 - Negative
3 - Positive

Clearcom and compatable (Production Intercom, ect) unballanced operation:
1 - Ground
2 - +24V
3 - Signal


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 4, 2010)

I am not transplating a belt pack just a headset, so I could just turn around the headset and use it? That is what I have been seeing.

Mike


----------



## dramatech (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice answer fx120, but a bit more than was asked for. The information given is important however. I have seen several posts on this forum, that show there is some confusion. Telex's original system and the clear com systems are not compatible as has been indicated by fx120. The confusion comes in that Telex started manufacturing beltpacks that are compatible with clear com and production intercom, right after they purchased clear com. They did the same thing right after purchasing TRS. It is important to know which system a particular Telex beltpack is to be used with.


----------



## Footer (Jan 4, 2010)

Eh.... your current headset has a male connector going into a female on the beltpack or the other way around? If the beltpack has a femal connector, all bets are off as to how to interface it. Every system I have seen made in the last 15 years is interoperable.


----------



## SHARYNF (Jan 4, 2010)

the Telex belt packs (BP 1002 and 2002) have an internal switch and settings that allows them to work in ClearCom mode 

http://www.telexaudiocom.com/binary/BP-1002 BP-2002 Operating Instructions Rev H.pdf

Sharyn


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 4, 2010)

My headset has a male plug (Clear Com) the belt pack I was going to use it with is Telex (needs a female plug on the headset). Once again, I am not moving belt packs.

I work with multiple churches. About 3/4 have clear-com stations and belt packs. The other 1/4 have Telex. I like to have my own headset (for fit and germ reasons) so I got a male connector to go with clear-com. But I want to use it with Telex as well.

Mike


----------



## Footer (Jan 4, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> My headset has a male plug (Clear Com) the belt pack I was going to use it with is Telex (needs a female plug on the headset). Once again, I am not moving belt packs.
> 
> I work with multiple churches. About 3/4 have clear-com stations and belt packs. The other 1/4 have Telex. I like to have my own headset (for fit and germ reasons) so I got a male connector to go with clear-com. But I want to use it with Telex as well.
> 
> Mike



Clearcom has been using a female connector on the beltpack side since the old blue telephone style headsets and the bulletproof all steel beltpack. I don't think I have ever seen a headset with a male connector on it. Every telex pack I have ever seen has the same setup. Are you positive that you need this and you have a clearcom compatible headset that you are using?


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have heard of beltpacks that need a male 4 pin plug, so the OP's situation is quite plausible.

Yes you just need a gender bender.

If 5 pin is involved, all bets are off. I've seen numerous pinouts - much of the time things like cameras are the curlers...


----------

